# Bilingue It-Fr online ?



## matoupaschat

Salve ragazzi,
Qualcuno mi può indicare un buon dizionario online italiano-francese e francese-italiano *gratuito* ? Ho cercato nei dizionari di WRF, ma sembra che questa coppia linguistica sia il parente povero ...


----------



## zone noire

Salut Matou 

A me non dispiace quello del corriere, prova a dargli un'occhiata qua e dimmi cosa ne pensi ok ?


----------



## jamtland76

Buongiorno,
io uso spesso il Larousse

http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais-italien


----------



## Anaiss

http://www.larousse.com/en/dictionaries/french-italian volendo anche qui.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ho messo Larousse nei favoriti come bilingue . Lo _Zanichelli compatto_, io lo definirei _scarno_ ma gli altri del Corriere sono interessanti ; peccato che soffrano di disponibiltà aleatoria .
Comunque nessuno può sostituire il mio Boch cartaceo . Ne volevo uno soprattutto per linkare .
Grazie a tutti !


----------



## Anaiss

Di cartaceo ho un Garzanti, anzi un "garzantino", e lo trovo davvero completo. 
Eventualmente c'è la possibilità di consultarlo online gratuitamente, ma richiede una registrazione un po' invasiva (http://garzantilinguistica.sapere.it/it/signup).
Potrebbe valerne la pena però


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi ero già registrato ma è solo oggi che ho trovato dove digitare la parola cercata .
Molto molto interessante ! Promosso con lode !
Grazie tante Anaiss .


----------



## Anaiss

Di nulla, alla prossima!


----------



## brian

Ciao ragazzi,

se vi va di fare una lista di dizionari on-line, libri (siti) di grammatica, ecc. francese-italiano, potrei crearne un thread di risorse da mettere in cima al forum. Però vi prego di limitarvi ai siti di web; i libri di cartaceo sono al di là dello scopo del forum.

Grazie, e buon anno a tutti.

brian
moderatore


----------



## Ruminante

Ottima idea, Brian, questo thread in cima al forum!

En passant, si dice "libri cartacei"

OT Ripensando all'anno passato: grazie per la tua magnanimità e buon anno anche a te.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
Anche io sono d'accordo, ben inteso . Dal punto di vista pratico, come facciamo, e cosa cerchiamo di fare esattamente, segnalare i soli siti che riteniamo interessanti ? Dove postare ?


----------



## brian

Siete liberi a postare i vostri siti qui oppure mandarmi un messaggio privato.

In realtà il thread di risorse _non_ sarà questo thread qui, bensì un altro (nuovo) che rimarrà chiuso e che si troverà in cima al forum - questa specie di thread si chiama uno "sticky" (come quello attuale, col regolamento).

Il motivo è che questa discussione qui sarà un po' disorganizzata, e sarà difficile trovare i link in maniera efficace. Lo sticky invece lo riterrò organizzato (spero), così sarà più facile trovare quello che si cerca: dizionari, siti di grammatica, pronuncia, o quello che sia.


----------



## Anaiss

Anche reverso http://dizionario.reverso.net/ è una buona risorsa, con molti esempi idiomatici. Purtroppo ho trovato qualche imprecisione qua e là con l'uso, ma nel complesso non è male.


----------



## thechemist

Sarebbe molto utile anche per me..

Piuttosto, ma wordereference non ha piani per fare un dizionario francese-italiano o viceversa?
Esiste gia' lo spagnolo-francese e viceversa, dunque tutto e' possibile


----------



## itka

A propos de dictionnaire, connaissez-vous le Sensagent ? Je le trouve assez complet.
Vous pouvez le voir là.

Sinon, j'utilise les Lexilogos. On peut rechercher dans plusieurs ouvrages le mot qui nous intéresse :
Lexilogos français-italien ici.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao, bentornata Itka ! 

Cela faisait trop longtemps qu'on ne te voyait plus sur WRF It-Fr . J'espère que tu continueras à nous aider, parce qu'il y a pas mal de boulot, et qu'il faudrait absolument plus d'avis sur certaines questions .
En attendant, les deux sites que tu nous proposes sont à marquer d'une pierre blanche ! 

*@ Brian* : *À noter absolument dans les ressources . Merci .*

*PS* N'oubliez pas de visiter aussi la page d'accueil de *Lexilogos*, c'est la caverne d'Ali-Baba !


----------



## simenon

Ciao Matou,
visto che il Garzanti (che era il miglior bilingue online, a mio parere) non è più accessibile, ti consiglio questo: http://www.dizionariofrancese.com/
Mancano completamente espressioni e modi di dire, ma quanto al lessico puro è discreto. Ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sim ,
Grazie, l'ho subito messo tra i miei preferiti, ovviamente


----------



## simenon

Prego, figurati. Ma attenzione, bisogna scrivere le parole in francese senza accenti altrimenti non capisce.
Ciao. Buone vacanze, se sei in vacanza.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, altrettante! Io me ne sto a casa da alcuni anni, preferiamo, i mici si fanno vecchi, non sopporterebbero più che degli stranieri venissero a nutrirli .
Un colmo, il dettaglio degli accenti, non avrei immaginato, grazie di nuovo!
Ciao


----------

